# GBC Mudhogs.



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone ever run these before? Any input would be great or even pictures would be good too. They look like they would be a good trail/mud tire. I have seen them before unmounted and they looked pretty beefy. Any input!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i recently added those to the tire weight chart. i think they'd make a fine all terrain tire. the treading looks good for woodsy terrain and shallow mud.


----------

